# Yakima Cargo Basket



## oldschool (Apr 8, 2008)

I've been looking at possibly getting the Yakima MegaWarrior Cargo Basket for my Suburban. I'd like to hear from anyone who's had one and what their opinion of the product is. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## bctom (May 25, 2007)

Have one on the 4runner but be sure and get the extension, the extra room is worth the price.
since I am presently living here and had mine on the roof all the time they will rust over time, so if you live inland you probably will not have any problems, but be prepared as they are noisey.
well worth the money.


----------



## RickLandRover (Mar 5, 2008)

I like mine but the mounting brackets are more important. Make sure you buy ones that can support some weight, the first ones I purchased bowed terrible in the centers when I would put weight in the basket until one day they never bent back, also make sure they are connected to the truck and rack by bolts or locks. There are a lot out there by Yakima that attach to your truck and basket and they are fastened by turned these large knobs. These knobs tend to come loose and are easily undone so a thief can take your entire setup in about a minute or so. I do agree with bctom above, they are very noisey, my plastic wind plate cracked over the years and had removed it and my God is it loud, it sounds like you are in a wind tunnel. I hope this info helps my firend!


----------



## t58martin (Jul 18, 2005)

*get the extension*

I have one and like it just fine. I do wish that I had bought the extension however. It adds 18".


----------

